

What do you guys think about AtScript? - Pharohbot

I honestly really like its concept. TypeScript and Dart combined is really something!
======
mezoni
In the AtScript, there is nothing out of the Dart (0%).

AtScript composed entirely of TypeScript (100%).

AtScript is superset of TypeScript.

Dart there and does not smell.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGdnh8QSPPk#t=1734](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGdnh8QSPPk#t=1734)

=====================

AtScript: Google’s new superset JavaScript runtime

[http://sdtimes.com/atscript-googles-new-superset-
javascript-...](http://sdtimes.com/atscript-googles-new-superset-javascript-
runtime/)

AtScript is designed to run on top of not only ECMAScript 5 and the upcoming
ECMAScript 6, but atop Microsoft’s superset TypeScript language as well.

=====================

Dart has the same relative to AtScript, as to the TypeScript.

That is no relationship and no communication between them.

